# Glazing window in cold weather



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You can still glaze in the 50's and 60's. You sure there isn't something on the glass or frame that isn't allowing it to bond? 

Picture? 

What was it glazed with previously?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Did you prime any raw wood first? Linseed oil can be used in place of primer but it would be best if it dried first. I agree the temps are plenty warm enough to glaze.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I have applied glazing when the temp was in the 20s . 



_Chances are , _you aren't using the proper technique . A _little_ hard demonstrate on an internet forum , :biggrin2:, but it requires a steady smooth draw with the p knife firm against the glass . 



But the key _is _you must push the glazing _down . _As if you're trying to force the glazing _into _the wood . If you don't put pressure onto the glazing , it will not lay properly or stay where you want it .


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

All of the above and do yourself a favor and buy a glaziers bent putty knife. Tools make all the difference.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While some like the glazier knife others don't. I've used them but prefer to use a flexible putty knife for glazing - it always gave me better results with less effort.


As stated above, getting the glazing pushed into the sash is an important step, then it's just a matter of dressing it off.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

As others have mentioned, problem likely not the temperature. I will add one more variable --- the putty --- some brands are better than others, and possibly the age of the putty has some effects. Good technique helps -- but you are not the first to complain the putty pulls apart and does not stick. They can put a man on the moon -- can't they make putty that is easy to tool ?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I prefer SWP's 66 Glazing as it isn't oily like DAP and my fingers don't get as messy. Sometimes with DAP it's beneficial to add a few drops of thinner to the putty and mix it in well.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Everybody sells the DAP but I didn't find good reviews. Last time I did a window, I bought Glazol -- had to drive to far end of town to get it, but didn't have any problems with it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

SPS-1 said:


> Everybody sells the DAP but .





Everybody has DAP on the shelves, some of it is as old as my oldest grandchild.


Old Dap is crap. Buy it at a paint store where they move a lot of it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

DAP [both glazing and painter's putty] is subject to dry out between uses too. Learned long ago how to bring it back to life with a little thinner. 20 yrs ago I started using the 66 glazing for both glazing windows and filling nail holes - never looked back!


----------



## Georgepag (Nov 13, 2010)

Still glazing, not YouTube quality yet but it is going better. I have two more questions though. I was using DAP putty (just threw the rest out). It started to get really sticky, like a dough that didn’t have enough flour. Is that from kneading it too much or old, bad putty?

The panes I am doing are part of a large picture window that also has a storm window. I doubt I am going to have time to allow the putty to dry and paint before it gets too cold. If the storm window is put back up before the putty is completely cured, will it still dry properly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It should. It has worked that way for me a few times.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If you can let it dry overnight I wouldn't be worried about painting the fresh glazing.


----------



## Georgepag (Nov 13, 2010)

mark sr said:


> If you can let it dry overnight I wouldn't be worried about painting the fresh glazing.




Really? Even if it’s in the low 50’s?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Remember not to grab the window by where the putty is, while putting it back up.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Georgepag said:


> Still glazing, not YouTube quality yet but it is going better. I have two more questions though. I was using DAP putty (just threw the rest out). It started to get really sticky, like a dough that didn’t have enough flour. Is that from kneading it too much or old, bad putty?



Though I've tried a "glaziers grade" , I keep a gallon tub of DAP 33 in my van . It works for me .


Having said that , the consistency can vary , & it sounds like you have a wet can . Kneading will not make it sticky . It should be allowed to dry out . But given your time crunch (this is _not_ the time of year to be in the middle of a DIY glazing/painting project :biggrin2 you could go to the hardware/glass/paint supplier of your choice & see if he'll let you open a fresh can to see the consistency .





Georgepag said:


> The panes I am doing are part of a large picture window that also has a storm window. I doubt I am going to have time to allow the putty to dry and paint before it gets too cold. If the storm window is put back up before the putty is completely cured, will it still dry properly?



You should be OK to wait & paint in the spring .


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It might not be a perfect scenario but then neither is leaving the glazing unpainted until spring.




> it sounds like you have a wet can . Kneading will not make it sticky . It should be allowed to dry out



You can mix in a powder called 'whiting' to dry it out a little, doesn't take much.


----------

